# what u think



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i feel i have been blessed to get such a robust GSD for my first dog that isn't an "off breed", the whole point was to get a civil style yard dog to deter matchers and general idiots from entering my property when i am not here, he seems all of that already without any training. time will tell.

still plan to build my hunting pack back up regardless of what happens with the GSD. 

so in 2 years am considering a dog from the female in the following pic. the line is a genetically pure unregistered family of IMO the most proven hunting line available. the line is a compromise between hitting power and speed with high hunt drive. this is not your average idiot bull/catch dog. the plan is to run this dog with 3 currs/bey dogs.

just wondering what y'all think of the type;


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Definately like that type especially for a female.

Pure unregistered line?? dog looks like a greyhound/pit/bullarab type to me.Is that the base of these dogs??

Many blokes i know and use to know out west have greyhound/ pits x's and some breed them together awesome hunting dogs.

By the way whats a matcher???


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> just wondering what y'all think of the type;


It looks like a very well muscled dog. It's hard to say about type without a side profile shot or a movement shot. I'm not sure I like the shoulder attachment from that angle but I'm not sure it's just not the angle.

I like the look. I'd peg it as a dogo lurcher of some sort unless I was told it was some sort of other breed.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Definately like that type especially for a female.
> 
> *Pure unregistered line??*
> 
> ...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The chain on the dog is a good pseudo red neck touch. A touch larger chain and it would reach thug proportions. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> It looks like a very well muscled dog. It's hard to say about type without *a side profile shot* or a movement shot. I'm not sure I like the shoulder attachment from that angle but I'm not sure it's just not the angle.
> 
> I like the look. I'd peg it as a dogo lurcher of some sort unless I was told it was some *sort of other breed*.


 
will try get a side profile but it won't be of the same dog

visiting the breeder when car back on the road and will get some current pics


as mentioned there are base breeds from decades ago - this is it's own breed consisting of family groups.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

David Frost said:


> The chain on the dog is a good *pseudo red neck touch*. A touch larger chain and it would reach thug proportions.
> 
> DFrost


 
not pseudo - this is 100% authentic red-neck lol

they are physically strong dogs with *lots* (almost insane) levels of prey drive, they can become very unclear in the head when the prey drive kicks in.

they are also heavy and powerful more than pics reveal - a strong chain is insurance.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> not pseudo - this is 100% authentic red-neck lol
> 
> they are also heavy and powerful more than pics reveal - a strong chain is insurance.


Nahh, too much grass and the fence is too professional looking. It's why I said pseudo.

Re chain, well of course it is. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> I'd peg it as a *dogo* lurcher of some sort unless I was told it was some sort of other breed.


Melissa thanks for your thoughts BTW dogos are another banned breed in oz 1 of 5 pits tosa, filas, presas the other 4. seems having a breed endind the letter "a" is a bad thing lol.

so *none* of those breeds appear in this lines heritage =;:^o.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

David Frost said:


> Nahh, too much grass and the *fence is too professional looking*. It's why I said pseudo.
> 
> Re chain, well of course it is.
> 
> DFrost


 
i will tell the breeder how "professional" you think his opertaion is, lol he's a tough old buzzard he will like that lol


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

so most bull breeds are banned where you live?

banned as in you cannot own them or are there restrictions, and if you get caught with one , then what , they take it 

pits are banned here in ontario also , but i own 3 , but they are all grandfathered in , meaning they have restrictions when out in public, muzzles and so on


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

did i give you wrong link re pups toe??


banned as in toatlly illegal - for the ones that existed already before the ban, a dog genocide was considered but not carried out - however in recent months that may be all about to change starting in one particular state (where schutzhund is illegal lol) then the rest will most likely follow - i have had dozens of requests from people out of state to take their pits before the man gets there.

police have been adopting an approach if we don't hear about your dog we won't do anyhting - they are getting more pro-active recently - people are scared, we don't know where it will lead.

by banned i mean banned.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> but they are all grandfathered in ,


 

????? strange term to mean wear a muzzle???


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

more than a muzzle, 
have to be on leash at all times 
wear a muzzle and be spayed or neutered and be in the province BEFORE the ban went in , so no new dogs


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>did i give you wrong link re pups toe??

i didnt get a lnk?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

hopefully thats as far as our laws will go - be a lot of dead dogs otherwise - not sure which way the public will go, politicians will get pressure from both sides - depends on how the media present it - gotta love the public. 

images of the pile of dead dogs on the one hand and images of bit kids on the other - hard to predict.

i did my own research on US forums re the breed, bit confusing but apparently there is no such breed as a pit bull, depends who you ask.

i bought this up with local council, as far as they are concerned its a pit bull if they think its a pit bull end of story.- which means nearly every dog around here is a pit-bull when in fact there is very little real pit in them as real as a breed that doesn't exists gets that is, confused?

amstaffs however are legal as far as i know - one rich got his pit/amstaff seized he had the resources to take gov to court i think he won on grounds his dog was an amstaff not a pit???

fine if yr a millionaire then you don't own a pit - the rest can at anytime have theirdogs seized and destroyed even if it never left its own back yard. hasn't got that far yet but the option is right there.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> >>>did i give you wrong link re pups toe??
> 
> i didnt get a lnk?


 
i noticed that, whoops, will re-post it in this thread, stand by, i'm getting dizzy from talking to you across multiple threads, stay put. which thread are we on now?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/sharp-home-protector-pics-21671/

do you see this link?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

our law includes

am staffs
american pit bull terriers 
staffordshire bull terriers 
pit bulls ( not a breed) 
and any dog that is substancially similar to any of these breeds , 

its alot of fun !


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

hmm ok , so i saw the link , lol not sure what i was supposed to be looking for , the fact that your dog has a punture on his foot, ya i see it ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

didn't you ask to see it in the first place?? girl yr too much for my brain, who are you, lol

don't wave those laws around too much, our legilators are lazy they usually just adopt what someone else has already got through.

so you agree there is no such thing as a pit-bull yet you own 3, enough for awhile i think


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i feel i have been blessed to get such a robust GSD for my first dog that isn't an "off breed", the whole point was to get a civil style yard dog to deter matchers and general idiots from entering my property when i am not here, he seems all of that already without any training. time will tell.
> 
> still plan to build my hunting pack back up regardless of what happens with the GSD.
> 
> ...


 this is not your average idiot bull/catch dog. the plan is to run this dog with 3 currs/bey dogs.

If its not that then what is it? You hunting quail or what?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

no i dont think i asked to see the link of your dog lying on the couch ,lol 

our law makers just took this off someone else s law also 

and ya i agree there is not a offical breed called pit bull, its slang to me , and i call my guys it because its what people know, 

but i am not caught up on words, maybe if am staffs were legal, and pit bulls were not, i would be more legit on calling my dogs am staffs, but in the end it doesnt matter


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> this is not your average idiot bull/catch dog. the plan is to run this dog with 3 currs/bey dogs.
> 
> If its not that then what is it? You hunting quail or what?


 
haha you have a way with words, so simple but so cutting


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> haha you have a way with words, so simple but so cutting


Peter I am a very simple person living in a very complex world lol.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> no i dont think i asked to see the link of your dog lying on the couch ,lol
> 
> our law makers just took this off someone else s law also
> 
> ...


 
no offence i'm sure yr a nice person, this conversation is too much though, if there was a point you win it i lose it - if there ever was a point :razz:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian Anderson said:


> Peter I am a very simple person living in a very complex world lol.


 
WTF is this break pete's brain night - evryones all thinking and sh!t


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> no offence i'm sure yr NOT a nice person, this conversation is too much for me, if there was a point i never would see it - if there ever was a point i never see it! :razz:


 
Pete get some sleep dude!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Pete get some sleep dude!


 
OK this is freaky my quote comes up with differnt words to the words quoted???


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> OK this is freaky my quote comes up with differnt words to the words quoted???


That's what we call a hard edit... LOL! Yeah it was purposely changed. Dude did you get some sleep yet?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

must rest, must find bed


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> must rest, must find bed


 I feel like you may be treating this dog like you do your shepard. Shame on you Peter. Disgusting!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Let me spell it out for you i dont own any apbt nor will i and yes there restricted and for good reason.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>Let me spell it out for you i dont own any apbt nor will i and yes there restricted and for good reason.>>



Really? you can own what breed you like, but dont judge a whole breed by a couple dogs , REALLY!!

there are bad dogs in every breed, and unfortunatly alot of bad people are attracted to the breed.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

brad robert said:


> Let me spell it out for you i dont own any apbt nor will i and yes there restricted and for good reason.


 
sorry brad i jsut got it from when you said this;

"Sorry for your loss he sounds like a great dog. *After having many pits* they certainly get to your heart and its not hard to see why people love them"


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

mike finn said:


> I feel like you may be treating this dog like you do your shepard. Shame on you Peter. Disgusting!


 
mike be more specific not sure what yr getting at


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Peter I said "after HAVING many" i meant past tense .I have no intention of owning anymore.


Tammy you misunderstood me or i didnt explain myself properly i like to think they are restricted for good reason because the numbers of tools who own them or get them for there image is why i like the idea of restriction. these people and there are many do the whole breed which i love a huge disservice and if the restrictions stop some of them getting them great cause they simply wreck it for the people who do the right thing.But im totally against an all out ban just tough restrictions.

So as you can see i dont judge the breed just the owners.Its sad as i see restrictions the only way for the breed to survive here without being banned so i would much rather that.Hope that makes sense??


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brad not sure if you got it right as far as the information i got on BSL the pit is banned federally not *restricted* ie *banned breed.* you got me wanting to check my facts though.

prolly worth one of us checking so as not to be posting mis-information to folks?

teah sad about the idiots that have caused this as they say "*Ban the Deed not the Breed*" i'm all for harsher laws on irresponsible ownership.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah i agree peter i probably should look into it as i thought the ban was not in force yet or was state specific so need to check facts.Since i got into GSD and rotts i sort of lost interest in it cause it didnt seem to matter as much anymore.

Ban the deed not the breed is a great motto if only the pollies would listen no chance of that though:-(


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brad still say you me robert S and some of my crew should try meet up christmass to train some. got a feeling my boy will have the goods -just a guess at this stage.


----------



## mike finn (Jan 5, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> mike be more specific not sure what yr getting at


nah 
i dont want you crying to the mods agian. But I know and you know lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

are you a teenager? the only thing i know is your a coward and a troll, i guess thats what u and me both know.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Enough of the back and forth bs NOW!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers Bob, just didn't want to disrespect the guy without the courtesy of a reply.

i'm going on hiatus for awhile, have been told from a few good sources to post less and think more, i belive thats good advice. didn't go to plan today lol.

will only be postin pics for awhile, reading the threads and PM'ing friends.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

side profile as requested;


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

Am staffs and staffordshire terriers are both ANKC breeds and are legal where I live in Australia. Pits bulls are legal in the Northern territory as far as I know, they just cant be imported. Where I am they have to be sterilised , muzzled in public, fencing restrictions etc.

That dog looks like a lot of the pig dogs I see, greyhound is definitely in the mix for a lot of pig dogs.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i choose to keep the base breeds undisclosed.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like Pit/ Greyhound X Pit Lurchers I've seen.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Looks like Pit/ Greyhound X Pit Lurchers I've seen.



Looks like something photo shopped to me


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas u got a striped mal right - so of course you wouldn't be used to seeing a well put together dog lol


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Nahh, too much grass and the fence is too professional looking. It's why I said pseudo.
> 
> Re chain, well of course it is.
> 
> DFrost


It would have to be chained to a tree with nothing but dirt around to qualify as legit.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Thomas u got a striped mal right - so of course you wouldn't be used to seeing a well put together dog lol


jerk... lol...


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> side profile as requested;


There's alot to like here as a pig catch dog. I like the sighthound influence (whatever it is) and I like the bone ratios. I bet these guys have a hell of a cruisin' speed and look to have enough bulk both from the teeth to the neck/shoulder assembly to avoid serious injury from being thrashed. 

Thanks for sharing Peter. I want hunt vids lol


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> jerk... lol...



Thanks Joby. 
I was waiting for a picture of a well put together dog in this topic


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Thomas maybe you could explain what a well put together dog is, for its purpose (running catch dog in this case) as was the *intent* of the thread - wise carcks are amusing enough, but i think ya gotta balance them with some legit info as well, at least occassionally, or at least something more substantial than - uh i think it's photo-shopped. i'm just trying to be normal for a change.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Actually, photo shopped was the first thing that came to my mind too. The dog looks like he is two halves of two breeds. Greyhound from mid-back end, bullie x, front end. Curious looking dog.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Melissa Thom said:


> I bet these guys have a hell of a cruisin' speed and look to have enough bulk both from the teeth to the neck/shoulder assembly to avoid serious injury from being thrashed.


Thanks Meliisa, we have different hunting traditions here, u guys have a hound based tradition and hunt way long range. we want the whole thing to be over within 1km including the find and catch, done and dusted within minutes, hence the need for a very *fast* dog with holding power, with support, - what these dogs lack in holding power gets supported from a secondary "second" dog untill arrival of the hunter - traditionally we don't use chest plates like in north america, considered lazy training as dogs never learn to fight and bite / hold proper like the security one would get from a wearing bite suit i guess.
not sayin one tradition is better than the other just different to suit differnt environments.

cheers


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

So what's the big deal about saying what the breed mix is?

T


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Thomas maybe you could explain what a well put together dog is, for its purpose (running catch dog in this case) as was the *intent* of the thread - wise carcks are amusing enough, but i think ya gotta balance them with some legit info as well, at least occassionally, or at least something more substantial than - uh i think it's photo-shopped. i'm just trying to be normal for a change.



Peter,

Maggie pretty much wrote exactly what I was thinking,
The back end of a grey hound on the juice and the front end
of a bull dog and it looked like a bull terrier head glued on.
One of the weirdest looking dogs I've seen. Are there other
dogs that look like this?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

great looking dog Pete...I like my striped mal a lil bit better though...more my style..


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So what's the big deal about saying what the breed mix is?
> 
> T


 
T, its the difference between you owning a perfectly well behaved dog and having the authorities legally come into your back yard for no other reason than genetics taking your dog away while you watch and kill it, is that enough for you. all that based on nothing other than breed - no incidents, no nothing just breed or mix thereof.

cheers


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

more current pics as requested. 

the following pics were taken today at the breeders residence, the dogs u see are 8mo pups that have just started work, they hunt twice a week and swim every other day. they are timid dogs around people if they are not socialised, they have no dog aggression. if they show any trace of dog or civil aggression they are culled, the line is very uniform, the line consists of several families which produce some different size dogs depending on requirements. they are all fast with, hot noses, and have to be pried off game once the bite is fixed.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Peter you are starting to sound like Don.. provide video of them working Don..I mean dude!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

The dogs in the most recent pictures look more "real" then the original ones you posted JMO


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

"Very uniform" ????
I see very little resemblance between these dogs and the one in the original picture other then the obvious commonality of sight hound x bully breed. 
As to the authorities taking the dogs away. 
How do they determine what breed a dog is? Here in the States it's often based on a judgement of looks. If it looks like a duck it's probably a duck. Right or wrong, that how it goes. 
If the same thing is true down under then those dogs are ducks and not telling what breed they are isn't going to help.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> T, its the difference between you owning a perfectly well behaved dog and having the authorities legally come into your back yard for no other reason than genetics taking your dog away while you watch and kill it, is that enough for you. all that based on nothing other than breed - no incidents, no nothing just breed or mix thereof.
> 
> cheers


Oh, so its because of the BSL laws regarding certain breeds. OK.

T


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Hey Peter you are starting to sound like Don.. provide video of them working Don..I mean dude!


 
Dud...sorry Doug please refer me to the post where i said these dogs would protect you - in fact the only thing i mentioned was how timid they are around people??? 

when are you going to post a pic of any of your dogs, i have uploaded a whole bunch of my sh!t directly in posts, linked, + videos, where's yr sh!t at Dud...Doug :razz:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Pete, I think he meant that he wanted to see some hunting videos.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole / Doug feel free to comment as much as u want about my GSD videos, this thread was about type for purpose and i answered some questions. i want guidance and judgement on where i'm going with this new pup. i don't need to learn anything on the WDF re how to hunt. suppose i shouldn't have started the thread but was just sharing. i thought some folks may have found this unique line of interest and some did.

here are the links again, just pup playing is all.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g34onRji7AA

2.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXVOWE-iPKQ

mugged.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L3HOTuD4cUM


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Pete, but I will pass on the offer to comment. I have nothing of value to add to this post other than to clarify what I thought Doug meant.

What I mean is that I am currently raising my first working pup who is about your dogs age. The best I could offer up is some videos of what I am doing with her for comparison. I doubt that's what you meant however when you suggested that I give you some input.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

cheers that, but ohh, i jus luv talkin about my puppy and seein what people think, don't u come suckin up when you want one of his pups Nicole. haha i know he's gonna be good.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> cheers that, but ohh, i jus luv talkin about my puppy and seein what people think, don't u come suckin up when you want one of his pups Nicole. haha i know he's gonna be good.


Ha ha, ya for real. You know, living in Alaska, is what that really amounts to. Sucking up. I am sure you will be the first person I seek out for my next pup. You know, cause I really ain't got a clue anyway. That pup of mine really is suffering as a result too. Yeesh, can't figure out how to get her to retrieve/locate anything it seems. A real pity. Glad to know you'll be there when I need to come slithering up for something better.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i think you win that exchange - yr good.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> i think you win that exchange - yr good.




Her kung fu is strong.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

i'll be back, lol


----------

